# Richtlinien für Beitragslöschung?



## omich (27. August 2008)

Hallo,

nach welchen Richtlinien werden Kommentare auf buffed.de gelöscht? Es gibt fragwürdige, mitunter sehr nervige Beiträge und Kommentare im Forum und unter den vielen News vom Buffed-Team aber dass Beiträge willkürlich gelöscht werden, lässt das Redaktionsteam auf genau das gleiche Niveau wie eben diese Trolle herabrutschen.

Ich bitte dies zu unterlassen, die Community kann durch entsprechende Bewertungen schon selber für eine Zensur sorgen und der Leser kann sich dann selber ein Bild über die Leute verschaffen. Und falls sich jemand von der Redaktion persönlich auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, sollte diejenige mit den Schreibern - sofern möglich - Kontakt aufnehmen - Zensur durch Big Brother braucht hier auf buffed.de und im Web keiner!


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Einfache Richtlinie: Beiträge die der Netiquette  überhaupt nicht entsprechen oder aber verbotene Links etc. enthalten werden gelöscht.
Und das ist auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (27. August 2008)

Bist du eigentlich des lesen mächtig ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.buffed.de/page/97

ps: <3 xelyna 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Einfache Richtlinie: Beiträge die der Netiquette  überhaupt nicht entsprechen oder aber verbotene Links etc. enthalten werden gelöscht.
> Und das ist auch gut so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum werden dann die beiträge von pennerwilly oder wie der heisst nie gelöscht ???


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

*Mitglieder*
*Penner**

_
 pennerwily

Heute, 07:09
Validating
Mitglied seit: 19.08.2008
*Beiträge: 0*
Ansichten: 0 _


Hm?

/e: Da war ich dem B1ubb wieder eine Nasenspitze vorraus ;D


----------



## Natsumee (27. August 2008)

also eigendlich falsches Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (27. August 2008)

omich schrieb:


> Ich bitte dies zu unterlassen, die Community kann durch entsprechende Bewertungen schon selber für eine Zensur sorgen und der Leser kann sich dann selber ein Bild über die Leute verschaffen.



Aha ok! Und wenn Buffed.de mit irgendwem ärger kriegt dann wird ja auch die Community verklagt, genauso wie die Community die Mods einstellt und die ganzen Kosten für das Forum, Wartung, Bereitstellung usw übernimmt!

Buffed stellt uns ein Forum zu Verfügung. Dennoch obliegt ihnen das Hausrecht!

Schade das sie solche unnützen "Ich bin der Meinung, dass jeder Bildleser sehrwohl seinen Steuersatz selber festlegen könnte"-Beiträge als nicht gelöscht auch wenn ich sie (wie du jetzt sagen würdest) als Teil der Community als lästig und fehl am Platz empfinde!

Gruß

ein Forentroll


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Hm stimmt eigentlich. Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.
Wäre hier mit Sicherheit besser aufgehoben http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=4
Würde aber mit an höchst grenzender Warscheinlichkeit keine anderen Antworten finden.


----------



## Dalmus (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *Mitglieder*
> *Penner**
> 
> _
> ...


Hm, mal ne rein informative Frage:
Werden eigentlich Kommentare (darum ging es dem TE wenn ich's richtig rausgelesen habe) ebenfalls zu Beiträgen gezählt?
Ich kann mich erinnern, daß ich durch einen Bug mal etliche hundert gleichartige Kommentare zu einem item abgesetzt habe. Auf meinem Postcounter sind die aber glaub ich nicht gelandet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, mal ne rein informative Frage:
> Werden eigentlich Kommentare (darum ging es dem TE wenn ich's richtig rausgelesen habe) ebenfalls zu Beiträgen gezählt?
> Ich kann mich erinnern, daß ich durch einen Bug mal etliche hundert gleichartige Kommentare zu einem item abgesetzt habe. Auf meinem Postcounter sind die aber glaub ich nicht gelandet.
> 
> ...


Nein, denke Kommentare werden hier nicht dazugezählt, aber


Alpax schrieb:


> warum werden dann die beiträge von pennerwilly oder wie der heisst nie gelöscht ???


klingt mir doch sehr nach Forumsbeiträgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, mal ne rein informative Frage:
> Werden eigentlich Kommentare (darum ging es dem TE wenn ich's richtig rausgelesen habe) ebenfalls zu Beiträgen gezählt?



Nein - zudem werden Kommentare mit Diebspiellinks, egal ob noch was dabei steht oder nicht, gelöscht. Die Behauptung weiter oben, das die stehen gelassen werden ist relativ Dreist.


----------



## Dalmus (27. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> klingt mir doch sehr nach Forumsbeiträgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber da Pennerwilly keine Forenbeiträge verfaßt hat, werden womöglich Kommentare gemeint sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zum eigentlichen Thema: Die Kommentare...
Zu Beiträgen? Oder zu Items?
Wieviele Beiträge werden da wohl so geschrieben am Tag?
Soll da wirklich ein Mitarbeiter immer ein Auge auf jeden Beitrag haben und von Fall zu Fall unterscheiden?

Ich glaube das Problem ist weniger, daß hier und da Beiträge gelöscht werden, sondern mehr, daß Zeit und Mitarbeiter fehlen, sodaß viele Kommentare stehen bleiben, die möglicherweise ebenfalls gelöscht gehören.

Oder sind wir mehr beim generellen Thema der Zensur?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Xelyna (27. August 2008)

Ich würde mal fast annehmen es geht im eher insgesamt um die Zensur im Web.


omich schrieb:


> - Zensur durch Big Brother braucht hier auf buffed.de und im Web keiner!


Die ich allerdings bei Buffed.de und auch im Web allgemein für angebracht halte. 
Ich möchte nicht wissen was in den Foren abginge wenn es niemanden gäbe der seinen Daumen drauf hält..


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (27. August 2008)

omich schrieb:


> [...] Ich bitte dies zu unterlassen, die Community kann durch entsprechende Bewertungen schon selber für eine Zensur sorgen und der Leser kann sich dann selber ein Bild über die Leute verschaffen. Und falls sich jemand von der Redaktion persönlich auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, sollte diejenige mit den Schreibern - sofern möglich - Kontakt aufnehmen - Zensur durch Big Brother braucht hier auf buffed.de und im Web keiner!


Nur mal als kleine Anmerkung, da das scheinbar einige Leute immernoch nicht verstehen:

Nur weil die meisten Seiten im Internet frei zugänglich sind, heisst dies nicht, dass auch alles öffentlich ist und sein muss. Eine Internetseite ist immernoch im Besitz einer Person/Unternehmens/etc. und wenn diese Regeln aufstellt, an die sich jemand nicht halten will/kann, dann ist Zensur sehr wohl berechtigt. Das buffed-Team könnte auch, wenn es wollen würde, das Forum oder die Seite von heute auf morgen dicht machen oder Geld dafür verlangen, ohne das jemand Ansprüche dagegen stellen könnte.
Am besten vergleichst Du es mal mit einer Disco. Viele Leute die vom Türsteher abgewiesen werden, reagieren ähnlich wie Du und wollen dies verbieten. Aber nur weil der Betreiber "fremde" Leute in seine Disco lässt, ist dies noch lange kein öffentlicher Ort. Die Räumlichkeiten gehören immernoch dem Besitzer. Und der entscheidet, wer rein kommt, wer raus fliegt und wann dicht gemacht wird.


----------



## Tikume (27. August 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Du hast es nichtmal geschafft das richtige Forum zu treffen .. schon schwer sowas ...


----------



## x3n0n (27. August 2008)

Ich hab nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber willkürlich löscht niemand was... - Bis auf Carchroth, der hat sich ein Script geschrieben das ab und zu jeden 10ten Beitrag löscht. *fg*

Und Zensur ist absolut Notwendig, solange deine Beiträge nicht gegen die Netiquette verstoßen werden sie auch stehen gelassen. Sollten wir Moderatoren mal was übersehen darfst du gerne eine PM an uns schicken mit dem Link zu dem Komentar oder wenn es im Forum ist den Report Knopf drücken.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. August 2008)

wos grad um beiträge löschen und so geht: könnte es evtl standard werden einem user von dem ein beitrag gelöscht wurde ne pm zu schicken, dass sein/ihr beitrag gelöscht wurde und zu erklären warum?


----------



## x3n0n (27. August 2008)

Bei der Fülle der Beiträge ist es zeitlich nicht drinn jeden anzuschreiben dessen Beiträge wir löschen.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. August 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Bei der Fülle der Beiträge ist es zeitlich nicht drinn jeden anzuschreiben dessen Beiträge wir löschen.


dass meine bitte nich erfüllt wird war mir klar. aber mit dieser ausrede erklärung hab ich nich gerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dass meine bitte nich erfüllt wird war mir klar. aber mit dieser ausrede erklärung hab ich nich gerechnet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mach dich trotzdem nicht zum Mod, damit du die Wahrheit hinter den Worten von x3n0n mitbekommst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (27. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dass meine bitte nich erfüllt wird war mir klar. aber mit dieser ausrede erklärung hab ich nich gerechnet


Wenn Ihr seht dass eure Beiträge gelöscht werden und Ihr wissen wollt warum, dürft Ihr auch gern eine PM schreiben die ich dann auch beantworten werde. Aber wenn ich z.B. in einem Thread 20 Spambeiträge lösche werde ich sicherlich nicht jeden anschreiben.

Und das Wort Ausrede übergehe ich jetzt einfach mal dezent denn... - Naja lassen wir das


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich mach dich trotzdem nicht zum Mod, damit du die Wahrheit hinter den Worten von x3n0n mitbekommst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sry aber mod will ich ganz sicher nich sein^^



x3n0n schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr seht dass eure Beiträge gelöscht werden und Ihr wissen wollt warum, dürft Ihr auch gern eine PM schreiben die ich dann auch beantworten werde. Aber wenn ich z.B. in einem Thread 20 Spambeiträge lösche werde ich sicherlich nicht jeden anschreiben.
> 
> Und das Wort Ausrede übergehe ich jetzt einfach mal dezent denn... - Naja lassen wir das
> 
> ...


allerdings kann man halt nie genau wissen wer einem da jetz n beitrag gelöscht hat. und außerdem hab ich auch als mir sowas passiert immer zweifel ob ich den beitrag denn auch wirklich abgesendet hab^^


----------



## omich (1. September 2008)

@Xelyna: danke für den Link

@b1bubb: ist dein Name Programm oder warum machst du mich so blöd an? Selbst ein Smily relativiert nicht deine dummdreiste Frage.

@Natsumee: stimmt, sorry.

@Colonel: es ging mir ja nicht um eine philosophische Diskussion über das Für und Wider von Zensur im Netz sondern ich fragte nach den Richtlinien.

@Scrätcher: schön, dass du dich selbst zum Zensurorgan erhebst und deine Meinung als Allgemeingut hinstellst - wie erbärmlich.

@Dalmus: ja, meine Fehler, ich hätte den konkreten Bezug schildern sollen, aber ich schätze, da hätten sich ebenfalls diverse Forentrolle (s.o.) drauf gestürzt.

@Buffer_overun und alle, "die buffed.de nicht kennen" (ich passe mich im Übertreiben einfach mal an): mich interessiert nicht das Für und Wieder von Zensur, und dass trotz der guten Vorsätze die Redaktion nicht hinterherkommt, das verbotene/unerlaubte/wiederliche/dumme/unerwünschte Rauschen aus buffed.de rauszuhalten - es ging mir lediglich um die Richtlinien, deren Link geschickt wurde.

@Tikume: danke für deinen wertvollen Beitrag/Kommentar.

@x3n0n: danke, habe meinen Beitrag unter der Buffed-Beta-Show 15 drei Tage nicht online gefunden, nun ist er aufgetaucht. Drei Tage Datenlag scheint unwahrscheinlich, ich weiß nicht woran es lag und werde es zukünftig das Forum meiden.

Der erste Kommentar/Link war hilfreich, ebenso die Mod-Kommentare, dazwischen 14 Forentrolle - das reicht mir schon, zukünftig das Forum zu ignorieren.

p.s: Achtung, Kommentare hierzu laufen Gefahr, Eigentore zu werden...


----------



## riesentrolli (1. September 2008)

óÒ wurd ich grad als troll beschimpft?


----------



## Greeki (1. September 2008)

Ich lösch auch desöfteren Beiträge und zwar:
meine nackte Ex scheisse
First
Second
Third

und natürlich die klassische Beleidigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens schreiben Mods euch an. Nicht immer (oder unbedingt) beim ersten Mal, aber wenn ihr desöfteren auffällt bekommt ihr eine PM mit einer Warnung dies zu unterlassen, denn ihr habt der Netiquette zugestimmt, also müsst ihr sie auch einhalten.


----------



## Tikume (1. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dass meine bitte nich erfüllt wird war mir klar. aber mit dieser ausrede erklärung hab ich nich gerechnet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir können ja ab sofort immer in Kombination mit einer Verwarnung löschen. Dann hättest Du deine Info  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Du das als Ausrede siehst ist das dein Bier, aber so unglaublich es scheint - die Mods hier verdienen ihr Geld nicht als Moderator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und jetzt rate wie ich meine Prios setze.


----------



## riesentrolli (2. September 2008)

bei so nackte ex oder phishing müll erwarte ich ja gar nich, dass ne pm geschrieben wird. aber wie viel bleibt dann am tag noch übrig?
die idee dass das löschen eines posts auch gleich eine verwarnung bedeutet find ich gut. schließlich gibts (so hab ich das zumindest im gefühl) genug warnungen bei denen der post stehen bleibt. und das löschen eines beitrags würde ja eigtl ein schlimmeres vergehen bedeuten. und es würde evtl auch dafür sorgen, dass nicht einfach so gelöscht wird.

da ich zams post schon vor augen sehe: nein, das ist keine unterstellung


----------



## Carcharoth (2. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bei so nackte ex oder phishing müll erwarte ich ja gar nich, dass ne pm geschrieben wird. aber wie viel bleibt dann am tag noch übrig?




Am Tag kriegen wir so zwischen 50-120 Meldungen... je nachdem wie doof sich die User grad benehmen =)

Rekord war bisher irgendwo bei 150-200 oben :>


----------



## riesentrolli (2. September 2008)

meldungen = löschvorgänge?


----------



## Carcharoth (2. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> meldungen = löschvorgänge?



Meldungen = PMs die wir alle einzeln lesen dürfen und dann beurteilen müssen was mit dem Kram geschieht.


----------



## Ahramanyu (2. September 2008)

Beiträge werden gelöscht bzw editiert, wenn sie gegen die Netiquette verstoßen. Je nach Schwere des Verstoß entscheiden Moderatoren, ob sie den jeweiligen User anschreiben bzw es unterlassen.
Beispielsweise lösche ich desöfteren Postings, welche jediglich einzelne Wörter wie "owned", "lol" oder "Keks?" enthalten.

Würde ich jeden einzelnen User für solche "minderwertigen Verstöße" anschreiben, so müsste ich entweder meinen Moderationsposten aufgrund der starken Vereinnahmung aufgeben oder zumindest entsprechende Vergütung verlangen.


----------



## omich (3. September 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> ...welche jediglich einzelne Wörter wie "owned", "lol" oder "Keks?" enthalten.
> 
> Würde ich jeden einzelnen User für solche "minderwertigen Verstöße" anschreiben, so müsste ich entweder meinen Moderationsposten aufgrund der starken Vereinnahmung aufgeben oder zumindest entsprechende Vergütung verlangen.



Das Redaktionssystem auf buffed.de könnte euch Moderatoren dabei unterstützen, indem es euch mit einem Click ermöglicht,
- den Beitrag zu löscht
- dem Verfasser eine Standard-Meldung zukommen zu lassen
- eventuell seinen Community-Ranking-Wert um eins vermindert (soweit es sowas auf buffed gibt)

Es müsste "nur" programmiert werden...


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2008)

omich schrieb:


> Das Redaktionssystem auf buffed.de könnte euch Moderatoren dabei unterstützen



Nein, denn sie haben keinen Zugriff aufs "Redaktionssystem", weil ..siehe:



> Es müsste "nur" programmiert werden...



Exakt, und das ist inklusive Konzept- und Planungsphase nicht in X Monaten getan, DENN wir haben zur Zeit kein eigenes, funktional gebündeltes CMS und keine Ressourcen zur Zeit zur Verfügung, um eins zu erstellen.


----------



## DanB (4. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne noch einmal das Problem mit den Kommentaren aufgreifen, dass es einfach zu mühsälig ist sie alle zu kontrollieren, aber könnte man vllt nicht ein VoteSystem einführen, und dieses schreibt dann zB selbständig eine Nachricht an die Moderatoren, wenn zB ein Kommentar 20 negative Bewertungen bekommen hat und die Moderatoren könnten dann ja immer noch entscheiden ob es gelöscht wird oder nicht. Oder dauert das zu lange zu programmieren?

Wenn das totaler Müll ist was ich oben angeboten habe dann sagt es bitte, würde gerne eure Meinung dazu hören, da ich denke das man so viele dumme Kommentare löschen/verhindern könnte.

Bis die Tage


DanB


----------



## Ocian (5. September 2008)

DanB, du kannst auch einfach so einen Moderator anschreiben falls dir Kommentare sehr unpassend auffallen.
Dafür biete ich mich gerne an, einfach eine PM an mich mit dem Link und einer kurzen erklärung.
Der Name des Posters, der sich daneben benimmt wäre aber auch sehr schön, sonnst muss man manchmal sehr lange suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (7. September 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> DanB, du kannst auch einfach so einen Moderator anschreiben falls dir Kommentare sehr unpassend auffallen.
> Dafür biete ich mich gerne an, einfach eine PM an mich mit dem Link und einer kurzen erklärung.
> Der Name des Posters, der sich daneben benimmt wäre aber auch sehr schön, sonnst muss man manchmal sehr lange suchen
> 
> ...




Naja, das ist klar das ich dich anschreiben kann, aber nicht jeder liest das vllt und weiß dementsprechend vllt auch nicht wie er damit umgehen soll, z.B. die ganz "Newbies" oder Gäste, die nicht im Forum aktiv sind und somit vllt auch nicht wissen das es euch gibt (sowas soll es geben). Aber das müsst ihr ja wissen, denn ich habe ja nicht die Arbeit damit und ich überlese eig. eh immer ganz graziel über solche Beiträge hinweg, aber manche Beiträge gehören dort einfach nicht hin und müssen gelöscht werden und dafür wäre so etwas ganz praktisch und vor allem auch schneller, als jedes mal eine pm mit Name, Grund etc. pp anzugeben.



DanB


----------



## David (7. September 2008)

Habt ihr schonmal mit Regular Expressions geliebäugelt?


----------

